# OB/GYN Conferences



## cedwards (Jan 7, 2008)

I am in Connecticut.  Does anyone know of any OB/GYN coding conferences (can be audio or web based) that are coming up that would be good to attend?


----------



## ckentcma (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi There OBGYN Coders:
I have the same problem.  Please let me know of any training/seminars you have found for early 2008.  I am in Rochester,NY

Catherine Kent


----------



## brendarwarren (Jan 12, 2008)

*Ob/gyn*

I am in Hendersonville, NC and have the same problem.


----------



## cedwards (Jan 13, 2008)

The only thing I have found is the ACOG seminar.  You can find it on the ACOG website.  They have a few this year.  I know the one in Florida is booked but I am going to go to the D.C. one in March!  I want to do the audio conference but it is not until July.  If anyone hears of anything else please let me know.


----------



## szrogers (Jan 14, 2008)

*maternal-fetal medicine conf*

Hi there,
There is a maternal-fetal medicine conference in Phoenix Arizona in May that I am attending.  You can find out about it at www.smfm.org.  

Stacey Rogers, CPC-A


----------



## amjordan (Jan 26, 2008)

This is an audio conference that is coming up:
Deciphering Ob-Gyn Operative Notes for Maximum Pay-up
February 20, 2008 - 1:00 pm ET
presenter: Peggy Stilley
http://www.audioeducator.com/industry_conference.php?id=755

You can also check out McVey seminars http://www.mcveyseminars.com/specialties/obgyn.html 

These don't always offer AAPC CEU's, so make sure to check if you are attending to get CEU's.


----------

